# Cruze new facelift.....



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

If it looked like this in 2012, I wouldn't have bought it...no honey comb grille=ugly


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Horribad, Not the grille, but the fog lamp housing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If I wanted something that looked like a Mazda I would have bought a Mazda. Can't stand those fog lamp housings.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Not appealing, the fog lamps are hideous.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Exactly!! the fog light area is killin it!!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

No, America didn't get that front design. They stuck with the old one. Thank goodness, lol.

I'm not a fan of those fog lamps either, I agree with Mike(Obermd), it's a Mazda.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i like the chin on that bumper soooo much,but them foglights..............


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I wont jump on the bandwagon. I like it. Its sleek look makes it compete with the import styling of today, one thing GM has to continue progressing.

But I like this version better.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Isn't their a minor refresh for the 2014 Cruze? If their is this might be what the Cruze might look like next year.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

evo77 said:


> I wont jump on the bandwagon. I like it. Its sleek look makes it compete with the import styling of today, one thing GM has to continue progressing.
> 
> But I like this version better.


My gut tells me this is the style we gonna see here in the stats for 2014 model as last appearance for this Cruze generation (since the current Cruze never been touched externally since 2011 model been released) before the major change for the 2015 model... :-/


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

I suspect the 2015 model will gonna appear in showrooms on late 2013/too early 2014 as 2015 model...almost like what Chevy gonna do with the new 2014 Impala...


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Those front/rear fascias are the Sport upgrade (like the RS kit) for the 2013 Korean Cruze.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Like this one better, the original one posted is hideous. 

I prefer the honeycomb over that one though.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

If they sell that grill here I'm buying it, if the start selling the dusk grill I'll buy that one, although this one looks very similar

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

evo77 said:


> I wont jump on the bandwagon. I like it. Its sleek look makes it compete with the import styling of today, one thing GM has to continue progressing.
> 
> But I like this version better.


Ohhh definitely!! now u're talkin! Love this one!!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I love the straight bar grille as opposed to the honeycomb one we have now. I wouldn't mind changing mine out.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

obermd said:


> If I wanted something that looked like a Mazda I would have bought a Mazda. Can't stand those fog lamp housings.


I agree! The vertical fog lamp housings makes the front of the car look narrow and chubby.


----------

